# 11-17-07 Buxton Report (pics)



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Made a trip down to Buxton last week-end. We stayed at the outerbanks motel right near Dillon's Corner. 

What a great place and great bargain this time of year. Our cottage was right on the water. It was great! We got a bunch of blues and some skates. But the catches of the day were a shark (didn't measure but approx. 3.5 - 4 ft) and a 24" puppy drum.



















I was very relieved that the shark was caught on my heaver and not my 8ft rod. He put up quite the fight and was a jumper. We were using cut mullet. The shark was caught around 2pm or so and the drum was caught around 1am. It was a long and beautiful day of fishing.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Any idea what kind of shark that was? Doesn't look like a doggie. Nice report. :beer:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

what size blues, i want to head up to hatteras sometime this year to fish for 8 pound plus blues.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice report. 

The shark look like a sandbar, but its hard to tell in that pic.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

EDMboarder said:


> Nice report.
> 
> The shark look like a sandbar, but its hard to tell in that pic.


eric im going down tomorrow till wheelers, stayin with obxrookie. call me.


thanks for the report. thats awesome and appreciate the pics!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I was you next door nieghbor for one night.. Sorry about all noise all night long. Next day we moved accross the street to Cape Hatteress motel. 

We had a good weekend too.





































Capt Mike


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pics. Saturday Topsail and then Sunday and Monday - Harker's Island


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks guys -- great reports & pics --- i can almost feel the sand inbetween my toes & smell the salt air!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it was a dog shark, but I'm no expert. The blues were all pretty small. My friend Stan got one that was about 15in but the rest were bait.
Great pics Capt Mike. You were up making noise Sat. night? We didn't get to bed until 3.


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

pretty fish guys. 

Capt Mike, where on the Potomac are you from. I do some fishing on the Potomac.


----------

